

Brendan Eich steps down as Mozilla CEO - edoloughlin
http://gigaom.com/2014/04/03/brendan-eich-steps-down-as-mozilla-ceo-after-supporting-gay-marriage-ban/

======
aalpbalkan
Discussed earlier today.

